# Miniature Shetland Driving Harnesses & Quad Bike Stolen



## TGM (2 December 2016)

DRIVING & RIDING HARNESSES/TACK STOLEN FROM LINGFIELD
The driving harnesses include a very distinctive Hartland white & black set, made for miniature shetlands. Also the following, again all Hartland and to fit miniature Shetlands:
3 black pairs sets
8 bridles all with happy mouth bits 
4 brown in hand bridles
2 leather tandem reins 
2 Hartland singleharness 
3 spare reins Hartland
PLUS
3 full size bridles to fit 16'3 (1 hand made)
3 full saddles 
AND a TGB Blade Farm Quad Bike (with a water tank for the field attached) belonging to a very special young man with very special needs who is absolutely devastated.

If any one has any information or hears any whispers please contact Surrey Police.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (2 December 2016)

:mad3:

Dreadful, so much being stolen at present in Surrey


----------



## TGM (2 December 2016)

The Xmas Furry said:



			:mad3:

Dreadful, so much being stolen at present in Surrey 

Click to expand...

I know, and in Kent and Sussex - don't go a day at the moment without hearing of more yard break-ins.


----------

